# Firmware: SIGMA updates multiple lenses for EOS R compatibility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2019)

> *From SIGMA:*
> Thank you for purchasing and using our products. We would like to announce that a new firmware update for SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses for CANON EF mount listed below is now available.
> This firmware allows compatibility with Canon’s in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function to enable correction matching the optical characteristics of each lens. It also corrects the phenomenon that abnormal images appear or operation errors occur when the function is enabled. In addition, it improves functionality. Furthermore, there is an improvement to the phenomena particular to some lenses when they are used in combination with the Canon “EOS R” and their “Mount Adapter EF-EOS R”, or “Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R”. This was previously reported in our announcement of January 16th, 2019.
> 
> For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK and applicable products...



Continue reading...


----------



## flip314 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nikon has an affordable 200-500mm lens, I wish that Canon would release something similar. I guess one of the Tamron or Sigma 150-600s would be OK, but I have more confidence in 1st party glass


----------



## Randywayne (Mar 16, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Nikon has an affordable 200-500mm lens, I wish that Canon would release something similar. I guess one of the Tamron or Sigma 150-600s would be OK, but I have more confidence in 1st party glass



I use the Sigma 150-600 (Contemporary) with my 5D IV and absolutely love it.


----------



## dhachey77 (Mar 17, 2019)

Randywayne said:


> I use the Sigma 150-600 (Contemporary) with my 5D IV and absolutely love it.



Same here...


----------



## Martin.D (Mar 20, 2019)

Another Sigma 150-600 C owner here but since updating to the latest firmware has anyone noticed "Moderate View Mode" no longer shows a steady image in the view finder?


----------

